# Have a terrova I pilot



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Was using I pilot wens morn worked just fine . Moved and turned on again didn't have GPS signal on handheld anymore. Could still turn and control speed. Anybody have any ideas

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Power Drive V2 with Ipilot and 2 times, the GPS Module board went out and they quickly replaced it under warranty with no questions asked, id contact them ( MK) and see if they will send you one out, it takes about 10 minutes to swap it out. So fa r the Customer service has been great with what they kind of know may be a problem with some of the boards. 


Salmonid


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you was thinking it could b something like that but didn't know. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

